# Profibus Entfernung



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

hallo und frohes neues jahr
ich möchte mehrere profibusteilnehmer in einer halle anschließen
gibt es da eine beschränkung der entfernung 
wenn ja wie weit kann man 2 teilnehmer voneinander entfernen und wie lang darf die gesamte strecke sein


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2006)

Bitrate Maximale Segmentlänge
9.6 kbit/s 1 200m
19.2 kbit/s 1 200m
45.45 kbit/s 1 200m
93.75 kbit/s 1 200m
187.5 kbit/s 1 000m
500.0 kbit/s 400m
1.5 Mbit/s 200m
3.0 Mbit/s 100m
6.0 Mbit/s 100m
12.0 Mbit/s 100m


Stichleitungen (mit T-Stücken) sind Abzweigungen vom Hauptsegment. Stichleitungen sind
grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt, wenn Bitraten über 1.5 Mbit/s eingesetzt werden. Bei Bitraten von 1.5
Mbit/s dürfen Stichleitungen eingesetzt werden, wenn sie die in Tabelle 5 angegebenen Grenzen
nicht überschreiten. Bei Stichleitungen wird kein zusätzlicher Busabschluss eingesetzt.

Maximale erlaubte Stichleitungen
Bitrate Gesamte erlaubte Kapazität Summe der Stichleitungslängen*
>1.5Mbit/s Keine Keine
1.5Mbit/s 0.2 nF 6.7m
500kbit/s 0.6 nF 20m
187.5kbit/s 1.0 nF 33m
93.75kbit/s 3.0 nF 100m
19.2kbit/s 15 nF 500m
* Berechnet mit einem PROFIBUS Kabel Typ A mit 30pF/m

Anforderungen für Bitraten über 1.5 Mbit/s
a) Für Bitraten über 1.5 Mbit/s müssen speziell dafür vorgesehene Stecker verwendet
werden. Diese Stecker haben unter Umständen serielle Induktivitäten eingebaut um die
Steckerkapazitäten zu kompensieren.
b) Stichleitungen sind bei Bitraten über 1.5 Mbit/s nicht erlaubt.
c) Die maximale Segmentlänge ist auf 100 m beschränkt.
d) Es wird eine minimale Kabellänge von 1m zwischen zwei Stationen empfohlen. Dies
erlaubt unsaubere Anschlüsse und Verbindungen zu kompensieren. Die Installation ist
weniger Fehleranfällig.

Anmerkung:
Stichleitungen sind insgesamt nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## CrazyCat (10 Januar 2006)

Zu beachten ist das es sich bei den Angaben um die maximale Länge handelt.

Es kann also durch äußere Einflüsse vorkommen das Probleme bereits bei geringerer Streckenlänge auftreten.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es für den Profibus Repeater. Diese funktionieren im Prinzip auf dem selben Prinzip wie die Ethernet - Repeater, nur das sie eben über einen Profibusanschluss verfügen.

Da ein Repeater ein zu schwaches Signal wieder verstärkt ist die Länge die Gesamtlänge theoretisch nicht begrenzt.


----------



## centipede (10 Januar 2006)

> Da ein Repeater ein zu schwaches Signal wieder verstärkt ist die Länge die Gesamtlänge theoretisch nicht begrenzt.



So ganz stimmt das nicht, da man nur 9 Repeater kaskadieren darf.

Gruß Centi


----------



## CrazyCat (11 Januar 2006)

Echt?

Naja, bisher bin ich mit max. 4 -5 Repeatern ausgekommen.


----------

